# Wildcamping? Are you up for it or are you a Jessie?



## barryd

Ok. As promised in one of the plethora of threads about people complaining about videos, jokes and a whole manner of issues about nothing that seemed to have populated our beloved forum for the past few days I promised I would post a thread that was bound to cause a fight in the Subs bar around kicking out time.

Its only now as I type I realise that I have posted it in the wrong forum. No matter. The first poster who gets it kicked into touch gets life membership of my new forum motorhomefruitcakes https://sites.google.com/site/motorhomefruitcakes/ which very soon will take over from this forum as the premier online motorhome site.

Anyway. On to the late night debate (punch up). 

I like wild camping. I hate campsites. I especially hate club campsites. Why buy a motorhome which to me suggests freedom and parking up on top of some Alp somewhere away from everyone else rather than being herded together with a load of net curtain twiching tuggers. Pah!

Discuss!


----------



## Fatalhud

barryd said:


> buy a motorhome which to me suggests freedom and parking up on top of some Alp


Thats the dream
Reality, Parked up in a supermarket car park, Piddle stained lay-by or somewhere, where nobody else wants you :roll: :roll:

Alan H


----------



## tyreman1

Wilding wouldn't worry me but the wife is too scared,I've got troubles getting her to use Aires.


----------



## Techno100

I resist all temptation to hook up like the soft gits :lol: 
Solar prowess, battery banks and spare C200 are the game 8)


----------



## Techno100

I wonder if maybe once a week I might use a site free to empty and fill if I give them my spare electric :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

It took us a year or two to move away from campsites. Hate them now.

I prefer the security of a recognised place to stay, so it's aires for me all the way. I don't motorhome in this country.

Gerald


----------



## barryd

Wrong all of you! except Techo who is a seasoned wildy and possibly the best and most respected fitter of solar panels in the UK. (PM me  ).

Tell your Mrs who is afraid of Aires and the dreaded wilding that she is daft. Most of the people you meet on Aires and on here are well past there fighting best and to be honest you have more chance of getting into bother in Morrisons car park doing your shopping on a Friday afternoon! In fact if you get robbed, mugged, gassed or even looked at a bit funny on any aire or wild spot OUTSIDE of the UK I will personally pay for your entire holiday! 

Here is a pic of what its all about. Come on! get out there and do it!


----------



## 747

I know my place.

I am a Jessie.


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> I know my place.
> 
> I am a Jessie.


No! be honest. We all know you are a campsite dodger and last time I met you when you jumped up on the bar you pulled a white fiver out of our pocket!

Pathetic attempt to befreind yourself to the campsite dwellers on here. Anyway the thread will die as they will all be long gone in bed by now. Isnt that a CC rule?


----------



## bigtree

Barry I agree with you but I think you have had one to many sherbets posting this so late on a Saturday night.Have done a fair bit of wilding and Aires last year and intend to do more this year (my second with a moby).

T.


----------



## barryd

bigtree said:


> Barry I agree with you but I think you have had one to many sherbets posting this so late on a Saturday night.Have done a fair bit of wilding and Aires last year and intend to do more this year (my second with a moby).
> 
> T.


Your probably right of course but its a joke thread in response to one of the other threads from earlier that spawned some other threads about something else etc. :? :?

Ah! I knew it would get complicated.

Can someone move this to the subs bar?


----------



## barryd

Typical! Its 2:30am and you have all gone to bed hours ago. All talk and no trowsers! 

Bloody part timers!

Parumph!!!

When Im in garge you will all be sacked!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think it must be a Northern thing Barry, I don't know anyone who does sites, since we started in about 2007, when Liz and I first went away together as we'd only met the year before (she's my Ebay bird  ) best thing I ever bought :lol: :lol: I'll get crap when she sees this I bet, anyhoo, we first went around Scotland for 2 weeks in September, following the sites in Cool Camping" a great book, and we wild camped almost all the time, that was really wild camping, we nearly got trampled by cows one night, but it cemented a strong relationship, we camped in some really remote places, first night was in a forest in the Trossachs, we did stay on a couple of sites so we could use the facilities, but it was the freedom from rules which never seem to apply to me anyway, always for others.

So in reality and pissed off with incessant rain, we envied all the MHs we passed, few were wild camping, as far as we knew (innocents abroad) they'd stopped for a brew, we had to find a camping spot before it got too dark to set up and cook a meal, so never saw any MHs parked up for the night.

When we got back and life re-intervened we forgot about all things camping for awhile and Liz, as she does was looking ont net and saw a few for sale, and as we like to wander off in the car at weekends we ended up at Mick O'Learys, and bought an L reg Autohomes Explorer, collected it a week later and thought what the hell have we just done :lol:, anyway we buggered off the following weekend, stayed up at Yockenthwaite enchanting little part of the world, we go there often as it's only an hour or so from Leeds, we sometimes only get as far as Ilkley, anyway I digress, Wild camping since then only stayed on one site since and that was the Sligachan one as you can camp on there when it's closed, just no facilities.

Unpleasant happenings when wild camping, unfortunately yes, some scroat banging on the door, pissed as a newt thought we were his best friends, I soon corrected his opinion on that matter, he left and so did we just in case he came back with his equally dumb and drunken mates, our fault we were a bit to near to a "housing development" possibly built by the council :wink: there have been other worrying moments, cars pulling up, loud music, doors slamming, but nothing else.

We will only ever wild camp, if we get too feeble it'll be single night B&B and move on, freedom is everything to us, the ability to move on if some idiot with 2 dogs and a genny park up next to us or just someone who wants to be my new friend, but who you wouldn't normally talk to, anti social, me, twaddle, I just don't suffer fools gladly, and when wild camping we don't have to.

As for doing ala continental, we have that to look forward to, we've still got a lot more to see in the UK yet.

OOH OOH have we been down the road before pet, lets have a look, see where it goes. We've done all of the main roads in Scotland, and are now going down all the white roads with passing places, explorers R us and we wave at any one even the Ocado vans.

See you on our travels, (if I ever finish the build) :lol:


----------



## erneboy

Wilding and aires for us, close to a pub or restaurant when possible. Have spent three nights on sites and found them stifling and very unpleasant, not for us.

Just now we are on an aire near Murcia. It's in the middle of the countryside halfway up a hill, looking out over fields and orange groves. All wide open for walking or cycling.

http://www.ranchobuenavista.es/ it's not quite as tidy as shown but it's fine and it's certainly not the holiday village he seems to want it to be. Good job or we would probably not want to stay here, Alan.


----------



## 113016

My mothers name was Jessie  and she was certainly a good looking bird in her day  She could even drive a truck


----------



## xgx

Kev_n_Liz said:


> (...)
> Unpleasant happenings when wild camping, unfortunately yes, some scroat banging on the door, ****ed as a newt thought we were his best friends, I soon corrected his opinion on that matter, he left and so did we just in case he came back with his equally dumb and drunken mates, our fault we were a bit to near to a "housing development" possibly built by the council :wink: there have been other worrying moments, cars pulling up, loud music, doors slamming, but nothing else.
> (...)


Who in their right mind would want to use a campsite...?

As a single, vulnerable motorhomer at least I can look forward to Barryd's cheque if anything unfortunate happens ...I live in fear of being attacked by some sex crazed lusty female but that's OK now I know I can get paid for it.

Ernie... luv the idea of wilding at a pub


----------



## Spiritofherald

I have done both and my preference is camp sites every time. All the facilities you need at a modest price, and no need to use the chemical toilet or worry where to find the next water point. I can travel with an almost empty water tank (always carry a little for the kettle etc) thereby saving weght. The only time this can be a 'problem' is at peak times, but then the best wildcamp spots are also very busy.

Each to his own.


----------



## barryd

Brilliant responses, especially Kev! Loved that post.

Sorry for my drunken ramblings last night. Just trying to inject some humour in these dull times!

I must admit though, I am more cautious these days wilding in the UK than I am abroad. I feel safer in the likes of France and Italy than I do here. I don't think I am ever worried about something nasty happening but there does seem to be a tendency in the UK for people to be annoying. 

Its the only country I have witnessed the trend in Boy Racers or Drunken Idiots (  ) turning up at midnight. As a result I avoid any kind of large car park near a town and try to go for the out of the way rural spots. This is my preference anyway really. The more remote the better.

Not heard from anyone who prefers campsites and why. Dont be shy we wont bite. It was posted toungue in cheek but it could be an interesting debate on a Sunday morning (especially now Im sober!)


----------



## Jennifer

I will hold my hands up high and say "I am the Jessie". You would not get me as a single female wild camping. I have always been portrayed as being a confident individual, but I definitely draw the line at that. Even parking on a site in Wexford with Suzysetter in her van next to me, gave me the jitters, so definitely not - campsites/CL's everytime.

Please don't shout at me, I may cry!!!!

Jenny


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

If I had my choice I would choose Aires every time as they primarily seem to be well placed. I also enjoy Wild Camping and I am lucky in that Suzy, is of the same ilk as myself and is not perturbed by wilding (infact, she is less concerned than I am, she sleeps like a log wherever we park up. But then again she is a drunk).

That said, I have absolutely nothing at all against Campsites and love to use them in the UK (I wouldn't dream of using one in France now though).

I think there is a suitable time and place for using all of the options.


----------



## xgx

barryd said:


> Sorry for my drunken ramblings last night. (...)
> 
> Not heard from anyone who prefers campsites and why. (...)


Does this mean that your generous offer to pay is no longer valid?

I likes me creature comforts and I'll be continuing to use campsites... each year I promise meself to try an Aire. Maybe this year?

It's all about relaxing so compared to the relative insecurity of 'wilding' the campsite wins every time.

Each to his own, so cease your proselytising


----------



## aldra

A wise post Jennifer

A lone female in an isolated spot is not a good idea

99 times out of hundred there would be no problem but the one time is not worth the risk

unless people feel entirely at ease there is no point wild camping and worrying about safety all the time

Aldra


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

aldra said:


> unless people feel entirely at ease there is no point wild camping and worrying about safety all the time
> 
> Aldra


I think that is the key Aldra, if it doesn't feel safe don't stay. That said, I wouldn't say Wilding was suitable for a lone camper, especially a lone Female (that doesn't apply to Aires).


----------



## rugbyken

Love wilding but in reality tend towards the safer side much happier to pay the couple of euros that acknowledge your right to be there , at present on manta rota portugal and as it gets more "civilised" it gets less popular , about 5 years ago you were tolerated but nothing allowed outside the van even levelling blocks , then you paid couple of euros service point available great, last year it was 4 euros with discount for long stay, this year gone up to 6euros with a 3hr electric slot ,
Not sure I would return next year but such a superb spot for a stopover Molly thinks its heaven walks in every direction a sea to swim in and her slaves in full time attendance,
We will move on and truly wild in a couple of spots but I'm not comfortable with some people full timing at locations such as domingos some had been there since November 3 Brits more interested in freeloading than freedom,
In uk have used britstops more than cl or CS sites and am happy to do so glad to see the scheme grow.


----------



## barryd

Jennifer said:


> I will hold my hands up high and say "I am the Jessie". You would not get me as a single female wild camping. I have always been portrayed as being a confident individual, but I definitely draw the line at that. Even parking on a site in Wexford with Suzysetter in her van next to me, gave me the jitters, so definitely not - campsites/CL's everytime.
> 
> Please don't shout at me, I may cry!!!!
> 
> Jenny


Don't be daft! Nobody is going to shout at you. Its perfectly understandable how you feel. Would you consider trying it in the company of others? What about aires in France? I Don't think I have ever been on one of those and felt remotely concerned about security. To be honest Its mainly CL sites for us in the UK unless I find a special wild spot. They tick most of the boxes really for me.



xgx said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my drunken ramblings last night. (...)
> 
> Not heard from anyone who prefers campsites and why. (...)
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that your generous offer to pay is no longer valid?
> 
> I likes me creature comforts and Ill be continuing to use campsites... each year I promise meself to try an Aire. Maybe this year?
> 
> It's all about relaxing so compared to the relative insecurity of 'wilding' the campsite wins every time.
> 
> Each to his own, so cease your proselytising
Click to expand...

I think there is a disclaimer somewhere!

Definitely try some Aires. Just make sure you pick some nice ones for your first try. Let me know where your going and Ill try and recommend something.



aldra said:


> unless people feel entirely at ease there is no point wild camping and worrying about safety all the time
> 
> Aldra


Completely agree. At the end of the day its all about enjoying yourself and if your not relaxed then there is no point unless its purely to save money which is of course the campsite dwellers opinion as to why most of us wild camp. Not the case for me. I do it as Im always looking for those spots like on the photo on page 1 of this thread.

Its often me in our van thats the fussy one. IF I Don't like somewhere I move on but Mrs D doesn't give a stuff. She would just park anywhere.


----------



## Westbay

barryd said:


> Ok.
> . . . life membership of my new forum motorhomefruitcakes https://sites.google.com/site/motorhomefruitcakes/ which very soon will take over from this forum as the premier online motorhome site . . .


Thanks for the offer, but taking a look at your new website I noticed a few errors - the use of "your" instead of "you're" - so don't think it would be for me.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 8O 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jennifer

In the five plus years that I have been motorhoming, I have been exploring the UK, there are still plenty of places that I have not visited yet. However, having said that, and taking on board all the positives/negatives of motorhoming in Europe, I feel sure that within the next couple of years, I too will be heading across the water, and then I really will be asking lots and lots of questions through this forum. Everyones knowledge is second to non. 

Jenny

Thanks for the offer of help in choosing the appropriate Aires/sites suitable for a single female.


----------



## salomon

One of the best bits when travelling is deciding where to stop for the night. Its quite a haphazard thing really. How can tell what a place is like by looking at the map ??? At the end of a trip we decide who picked the worse spot. Last trip was won by other half ...having crossed into Germany( his country of origin !) he had decided on the place we would stop at. No restaurants open. All pubs full of kids smoking ( yep, we still havnt figured that one out) ....so pasta in the bus with a bottle of wine on a very unflat spot. And we were sooooo looking forward to a good beer !
We can go for 6 or 7 days without need of services . Big water tank. Spare toilet cassette. Etc etc. we have stayed on 1 campsite as we were watching the Biathlon in Antholz and it was a very good experience as everyone there for the same reason.
We did a 12 days visit to the UK last year and overnighted once on a campsite facilities as you dont have aires. And thats it.


----------



## barryd

Westbay said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.
> . . . life membership of my new forum motorhomefruitcakes https://sites.google.com/site/motorhomefruitcakes/ which very soon will take over from this forum as the premier online motorhome site . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer, but taking a look at your new website I noticed a few errors - the use of "your" instead of "you're" - so don't think it would be for me.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 8O 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

We are saving up for a spell checker. Either that or Ill try and nick the one of here.

Your Avatar looks familier. Its not the Isle of Arran looking across to Holy Isle is it by any chance?


----------



## cabby

I am disappointed to have missed your late night ramblings, I have noticed after Night Owls retired that most on here are early risers.

cabby


----------



## The-Cookies

ex campsite Jessie here, since discovering the joys of motor homes we have gradually got over our fears of being alone and that there are hordes of robbers out there waiting for us. must admit we feel safer in France as there are more places to park near something to see and its more accepted as being normal over there .

John


----------



## Remus

I didn't spend £000's to spend my weekends huddled over a flickering light while my wife heats up a tin of gruel over a candle. If I'd wanted to rough it I'd go and live in a cardboard box in a shop doorway. No! I need mains electricity to power the TV, CD player, DVD player, the Jacuzzi and the chandeliers (sorry pedants, I meant Electroliers).


----------



## peejay

I seem to remember you being a bit of a closet Jessie on the QT and using the occasional campsites Barry. 

 

Pete


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Remus said:


> I need mains electricity to power the TV, CD player, DVD player, the Jacuzzi and the chandeliers (sorry pedants, I meant Electroliers).


Other than the Jacuzzi (and I'm sure it can be fettled), the rest can be set up to work perfectly happily from the 12v system.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can't speak from experience so forgive my ignorance, but staying on an Aire or a pub car park seems a long way from wild camping to me, even a Layby seems a bit tame or a car park, although we have used them.

Wild means wild, out in the sticks, in a forest up a mountain track, away from others, no phone signal etc.

A pet hate is these sites which give away the coordinates of places we have actively searched for, wild camping sites defeat the object of wild camping altogether as you can arrive to find 2 or 3 vans already there, if I see another van I don't stop unless it's to look at the map, and don't like others stopping next to us either, we can't wild camp in a group, it's just a short stay camp site with no gate, or a bunch of pikeys.


----------



## Roadhogg

When we are away as a couple we never pre-book anything & our preference would be to find a nice place to wild or an aires, having said that we do stay on the occasional site especially near big cities but much prefer small family run sites.
However when we have the grandchildren with us we always pre-book a site firstly because it will have the facilities to amuse them & secondly because as we make up the dinette area for them to sleep in it would be impossible to make a fast getaway.
Horses for courses (or burgers) really, but nothing wrong with either choice.


----------



## erneboy

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I can't speak from experience so forgive my ignorance, but staying on an Aire or a pub car park seems a long way from wild camping to me, even a Layby seems a bit tame or a car park, although we have used them...............


See what you mean Kev. We do the mountain top and lakeside stuff as well, but I like pubs and in a foreign country they are even more interesting. I reckon I can go into a pub anywhere and strike up some sort of conversation, even if it's only sign language, Alan.


----------



## barryd

peejay said:


> I seem to remember you being a bit of a closet Jessie on the QT and using the occasional campsites Barry.
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


It has been known. 

Virtually never in the UK as the CL network is just perfect for us but I have used the odd ACSI site abroad in places like the Med or Switzerland where Aires are either not available or not very good and decent wild spots do not present themselves.

In six months abroad last year our stats were as follows for camping

110 different overnight locations 
Average stay of 1.55 nights 
22 wild camping spots and the rest were nearly all Aires / Sostas or Stellplatz with a handful of campsites
32 nights by ourselves 
Average cost per night for camping £2.96

I think we stayed on four sites. Not that many wild camping spots I suppose really. Just 22. The network of Sostas, Stellplatz and Aires is just so good its often just easier to drop into one of them then go looking for some perfect place up the top of a mountain.

I do enjoy this practice though. Ill often get parked then take off on the scooter on my own with the GPS trying to find places like the one in photo. I always feel like there is bound to be something perfect just around the next corner!

Barmy. I know.


----------



## 113016

We have wilded for years and years and never once have we used a Layby. Can't stand the places  
Yes, we have used car parks, but there are car parks and car parks with a view


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I can't speak from experience so forgive my ignorance, but staying on an Aire or a pub car park seems a long way from wild camping to me, even a Layby seems a bit tame or a car park, although we have used them.
> 
> Wild means wild, out in the sticks, in a forest up a mountain track, away from others, no phone signal etc.
> 
> A pet hate is these sites which give away the coordinates of places we have actively searched for, wild camping sites defeat the object of wild camping altogether as you can arrive to find 2 or 3 vans already there, if I see another van I don't stop unless it's to look at the map, and don't like others stopping next to us either, we can't wild camp in a group, it's just a short stay camp site with no gate, or a bunch of pikeys.


Crickey Kev! You had better post a photo of your van in case we accidentally park next to you. I mainly agree with you though. Gatherings of vans in a wild spot is not a good idea chiefly because its a very thin line that we tread especially in the UK. A line of vans scattered around a beauty spot or spoiling someones view is not good and is bound to annoy someone.

I like the solitude but I am not averse to the odd neighbour.


----------



## Dill

We wilded all last year in this country all over Scotland mainly. By the end of it we were getting a bit P****D off sometimes driving for a hour or so looking for a good spot. We certainly don't miss been asked to move on by forestry commission petrol's and farmers etc.

We have used many Cl's and Britstops since, great idea and in some great spots. We did spend a night or so on campsites just to charge batteries etc etc. 

We hate staying on the Caravan Club sites, it's just not our thing at all. Don't like people asking to look in MH either. Wife says I am getting worse in my old age. May be true but I wouldn't have the cheek. 

       

Regards 


Dill


----------



## MrsW

In the UK we used to use sites, sometimes the CC sites but more often CL's. Since moving to France where the motorhome is so much more accepted than in the UK we wild camp or use aires. We are ones who love very quiet places, specially beautiful places, but certainly quiet ones. If we go to stop somewhere and hate the feel of it we just move on. France is so big there is always somewhere else to try if the first spot doesn't do it for us!


----------



## GEMMY

I'm a 90% aires/stelplatzes man, stopovers for the use of

Wild, if a nice oppotunity presents itself, 

Campsites are for holiday makers, and they should buy a caravan instead

tony


should rile a few :lol:


----------



## Dill

GEMMY said:


> I'm a 90% aires/stelplatzes man, stopovers for the use of
> 
> Wild, if a nice oppotunity presents itself,
> 
> Campsites are for holiday makers, and they should buy a caravan instead
> 
> tony
> 
> should rile a few :lol:


Dare I say it, how very True

Dill


----------



## 113016

A couple of years ago, we did a 10 week tour along the Atlantic coast of Spain and down the coats of Portugal, transiting France from Dunkerque. Later a 6 week tour of France.
We wild camped, used aire's and car parks with a view.
Everywhere we stayed was very nice and certainly much nicer than a camp site.
We did take the ACSI card as a back up, but, although there are many sites, there was never one where and when we wanted one.
But, I am not as happy about wilding here in the UK, we do, but more care is needed regarding security or more worrying, vandalism.


----------



## barryd

GEMMY said:


> I'm a 90% aires/stelplatzes man, stopovers for the use of
> 
> Wild, if a nice oppotunity presents itself,
> 
> Campsites are for holiday makers, and they should buy a caravan instead
> 
> tony
> 
> should rile a few :lol:


Where the hell were you when I needed you last night! :roll:

Too late trying to start a fight now when everyone (well me) is sober and having a jolly old Sunday morning. You never know though! :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

I'd just finished a bottle of red after being at my sons b/day party at a nice little pub and to be quite honest by the last sip I was too far gone, double vision had set in. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Barry

I have to ask this, and I do so in the nicest possible way - but there's no alternative but to give it to you on the chins. :roll:

I will whisper though, as quietly as I can.  Do you smell?  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave :wink:


----------



## barryd

GEMMY said:


> I'd just finished a bottle of red after being at my sons b/day party at a nice little pub and to be quite honest by the last sip I was too far gone, double vision had set in. :lol:
> 
> tony


So was I but I kept on posting with one hand over my left eye and the other tapping keys (any keys). Thats loyalty and dedication to the forum I would say. Lightweight!



Zebedee said:


> Hi Barry
> 
> I have to ask this, and I do so in the nicest possible way - but there's no alternative but to give it to you on the chins. :roll:
> 
> I will whisper though, as quietly as I can.  Do you smell?  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave :wink:


Waddaya mean! Do I SMELL? Your going to have to help me out here. If this is in relation to something I posted earlier I have probably forgotten I was even in the thread. Or are you insinuating that wild campers Smell? Eh?

Or like Gemmys rubbish attempt at trolling 12 hours too late are you now trying to start a fight?


----------



## GEMMY

Allow me,

WHY TOW A CAR

If you want to have a huge white box at huge cost,and tow, why not use yor car a tow a caravan at less than half price?

tony :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

barryd said:


> Waddaya mean! Do I SMELL? Your going to have to help me out here.


Idle curiosity Barry - nothing more. :wink:

Just wondering why there's never anyone else nearby in any of your photos? :lol: :lol: :lol:

To be serious for a moment (_but not for too long_ :roll: ) you have found some cracking spots. Some of them have a view that must make you feel on top of the world when you open the curtains in the morning. Literally and figuratively.

And if that sounds to you like envy - you would be dead right.

Dave


----------



## tattytony

We don't holiday in the UK 

All the time in France we will wild if we can, sometimes if our daughter is with us we might use a site with a pool for her.

In Italy we use sites again as our daughter is with us we all the facilities for her 

In Germany, Belgium, Holland, Luxembourg its wild/Stellplatz for us as our daughter is rarley with us.
In Switzerland its everywhere as it seems stopping almost anywhere is ok.

In the UK if we have to suffer this country and its disgusting attitude to us then it has to be sites to get away from the filth of the wild spots/layby  

All in all I suppose i'm saying we love wilding and have a great time even though our MH is quite long and with the toad


----------



## 113016

GEMMY said:


> Allow me,
> 
> WHY TOW A CAR
> 
> If you want to have a huge white box at huge cost,and tow, why not use yor car a tow a caravan at less than half price?
> 
> tony :lol:


Exactly my sentiment.
If you are going onto sites and staying, a caravan is much cheaper.
the same goes for towing a car behind a M/H, not exactly cost effective.
But It does give flexibility at a price.


----------



## tattytony

Grath said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me,
> 
> WHY TOW A CAR
> 
> If you want to have a huge white box at huge cost,and tow, why not use yor car a tow a caravan at less than half price?
> 
> tony :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my sentiment.
> If you are going onto sites and staying, a caravan is much cheaper.
> the same goes for towing a car behind a M/H, not exactly cost effective.
> But It does give flexibility at a price.
Click to expand...

The nature of my disabilities prevents me from walking around like most others


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> I always feel like there is bound to be something perfect just around the next corner!
> 
> Barmy. I know.


Might you be a Gemini as that sounds like me to a T.


----------



## Steveboy

I wild & I love it. One question .... does anyone else carry a proper little Telford latrine digging shovel with them? 
I'm wild amid the plastic fields around Motril, Costa del Sol at the moment. love it; but if my dear late wife was still with me this sort of seclusion would not be to her taste. As a couple compromises have to made/respected. what I have found over the years is the female mind is not quite the same as a male who loves digging a hole in a lonely spot, emptying his Telford in it & then filling it back in so no one would even know a hole had ever been dug. No I've never been a builder but I did used to sell agricultural muck spreaders once. Ahh well; guess thats me single for my remaining years! Now where the hell did I store that last bit of whisky.


----------



## Zebedee

barryd said:


> I always feel like there is bound to be something perfect just around the next corner!
> Barmy. I know.


That's just how we feel when we are starving at lunchtime and searching for a Frites stall.

I'm trying to develop a streak of pessimism - so I will not be surprised if we don't find one, but delighted if we do.

Same thing with Aires etc.. It's finding them that can be tricky.

Dave


----------



## bognormike

Steveboy said:


> I wild & I love it. One question .... does anyone else carry a proper little Telford latrine digging shovel with them?
> I'm wild amid the plastic fields around Motril, Costa del Sol at the moment. love it; but if my dear late wife was still with me this sort of seclusion would not be to her taste. As a couple compromises have to made/respected. what I have found over the years is the female mind is not quite the same as a male who loves digging a hole in a lonely spot, emptying his Telford in it & then filling it back in so no one would even know a hole had ever been dug. No I've never been a builder but I did used to sell agricultural muck spreaders once. Ahh well; guess thats me single for my remaining years! Now where the hell did I store that last bit of whisky.


Steve

have you got a special brand of toilet made somewhere in Shropshire? Mine's a Thetford (mind you it doesn't come from Norfolk) :roll: And quite honestly I have never considered "lovingly" digging a hole to dump the contents :lol: :lol: I'd do it as a matter of necessity.... :roll: 
Your post conjures up all sorts of pictures, hopefully anybody watching you won't go back to the spot and check for buried treasure :lol: :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba

I used to wild camp.... PROPER WILDCAMPING..... in a tent or a bivvy up in the fells, you can't call sitting in a motorhome with all the creature comforts 'wild camping'!!!!!!
I even took Mrs Tubby backpacking (and WILDCAMPING) in the Pyrenees for our silver wedding (she's never forrgiven me).

Seems to me that all these motorhoming wild camper (I use that term VERY loosely) fanatics are just social outcasts that can't handle being close to other human beings that might (perish the thought) engage them in conversation. I mean just look at Kev's 6 million and counting posts on here.... that can't be normal human behaviour.

Anyhow that's enough reasoned coontrolled input from me for now, once I've had a few bevvies tonight I'll jump on board again and tell you how I really feel about this ridiculous thread!!!!


Steve


----------



## peejay

I agree, we're roughie toughie wildglampers.

8) 

Pete


----------



## bognormike

the trouble with living in this part of England is that you have to be really inventive to find somewhere that isn't already built on, or that is close to some people who take great pleasure in disturbing a pleasant night; or even where the local council put up barriers and signs forbidding it! I'm quite happy to find a quiet spot for a quick overnight in more rural areas of Uk, and have no problems with similar in France / Italy / Spain etc.
But a supermarket car park does nothing for me, I would rather find a site (or aire / stellplatz etc).


----------



## Oscarmax

Me I am a wimp I need full facilities and only go out between April and September


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tubbytuba said:


> Seems to me that all these motorhoming wild camper (I use that term VERY loosely) fanatics are just social outcasts that can't handle being close to other human beings that might (perish the thought) engage them in conversation. I mean just look at Kev's 6 million and counting posts on here.... that can't be normal human behaviour.
> 
> Steve


6 million posts, what on earth has that got to do with wild camping or anything else? as for normal, what's normal behaviour, fanatics, social outcasts, just because we prefer to be alone, rather than listen to some oiks loud music, noisy dog, genny etc, some might find that comforting I find it very annoying, which I would have thought is mostly normal.


----------



## barryd

GEMMY said:


> Allow me,
> 
> WHY TOW A CAR
> 
> If you want to have a huge white box at huge cost,and tow, why not use yor car a tow a caravan at less than half price?
> 
> tony :lol:


Good one!



Zebedee said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waddaya mean! Do I SMELL? Your going to have to help me out here.
> 
> 
> 
> Idle curiosity Barry - nothing more. :wink:
> 
> Just wondering why there's never anyone else nearby in any of your photos? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> To be serious for a moment (_but not for too long_ :roll: ) you have found some cracking spots. Some of them have a view that must make you feel on top of the world when you open the curtains in the morning. Literally and figuratively.
> 
> And if that sounds to you like envy - you would be dead right.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Ah! I see. Sometimes when your away as long as we were last year whilst its nice to have neighbours its good to seek out some solitude. Not always easy in Europe in the middle of summer but to me finding these places is all part of the adventure.

When you have parked your van in the middle of nowhere on top of a mountain or something, watch the sun set with a beer or two and get the guitar out there is nothing better.

I could post some pics but it might look like Im showing off! Which as you all know is not like me at all! :roll:



Kev_n_Liz said:


> Might you be a Gemini as that sounds like me to a T.


No Aquarius. Probably why Im always in the water and drink too much! 



Steveboy said:


> I wild & I love it. One question .... does anyone else carry a proper little Telford latrine digging shovel with them?
> I'm wild amid the plastic fields around Motril, Costa del Sol at the moment. love it; but if my dear late wife was still with me this sort of seclusion would not be to her taste. As a couple compromises have to made/respected. what I have found over the years is the female mind is not quite the same as a male who loves digging a hole in a lonely spot, emptying his Telford in it & then filling it back in so no one would even know a hole had ever been dug. No I've never been a builder but I did used to sell agricultural muck spreaders once. Ahh well; guess thats me single for my remaining years! Now where the hell did I store that last bit of whisky.


You clearly need to sign up for motorhomefruitcakes https://sites.google.com/site/motorhomefruitcakes/ as your clearly bonkers! Agree with you though. Women are funny about Poo and being clean so they dont always make good wilders! (Not all before you all jump on me Girls. :wink: )



tubbytuba said:


> I used to wild camp.... PROPER WILDCAMPING..... in a tent or a bevvy up in the fells, you can't call sitting in a motorhome with all the creature comforts 'wild camping'!!!!!!
> I even took Mrs Tubby backpacking (and WILDCAMPING) in the Pyrenees for our silver wedding (she's never forrgiven me).
> 
> Seems to me that all these motorhoming wild camper (I use that term VERY loosely) fanatics are just social outcasts that can't handle being close to other human beings that might (perish the thought) engage them in conversation. I mean just look at Kev's 6 million and counting posts on here.... that can't be normal human behaviour.
> 
> Anyhow that's enough reasoned coontrolled input from me for now, once I've had a few bevvies tonight I'll jump on board again and tell you how I really feel about this ridiculous thread!!!!
> 
> Steve


Bring it on Tubs!! Bar opens at 7pm here!

I have wild camped in the Orkneys in a tent in winter if thats proper wilding where I had a fight with a seal in the early hours of the morning. 



Oscarmax said:


> Me I am a wimp I need full facilities and only go out between April and September


Big Jessie!! :lol:

Im so hard I was once on a CL that had hookup and I didnt even bother to use it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> No Aquarius. Probably why Im always in the water and drink too much!


You really are barking mad :roll: :roll:

Im so hard I was once on a CL that had hookup and I didnt even bother to use it![/quote] :lol: :lol:

That reminds me of a joke for some reason.

*I stuck up for you the other day Barry.*

_Why?_

*Someone said you weren't fit to eat with pigs, and I stuck up for you and said you were*

Yeah I know it just came from nowhere, so I'll post it back :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> tubbytuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that all these motorhoming wild camper (I use that term VERY loosely) fanatics are just social outcasts that can't handle being close to other human beings that might (perish the thought) engage them in conversation. I mean just look at Kev's 6 million and counting posts on here.... that can't be normal human behaviour.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 6 million posts, what on earth has that got to do with wild camping or anything else? as for normal, what's normal behaviour, fanatics, social outcasts, just because we prefer to be alone, rather than listen to some oiks loud music, noisy dog, genny etc, some might find that comforting I find it very annoying, which I would have thought is mostly normal.
Click to expand...

This has the makings of a good punch up lads! Especially once Tubby has had a few!  I can almost sense Gemmy warming up as well.


----------



## Zebedee

barryd said:


> . . . a beer or two and get the guitar out there is nothing better.


Ah - that explains why you never have any neighbours. :roll:

Guitars are pretty awful when twanged by someone sober (_nearly as bad as bagpipes, but not quite. :roll: _) but if we were near a drunken Barry playing one I would be forced to pluck off to somewhere more peaceful.

As everybody else obviously does. 8O

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## 747

If it comes to fisticuffs, my money is on Barry.  

Where he comes from, even the water is hard. :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba

tubbytuba said:


> I used to wild camp.... PROPER WILDCAMPING..... in a tent or a bivvy up in the fells, you can't call sitting in a motorhome with all the creature comforts 'wild camping'!!!!!!
> I even took Mrs Tubby backpacking (and WILDCAMPING) in the Pyrenees for our silver wedding (she's never forrgiven me).
> 
> Seems to me that all these motorhoming wild camper (I use that term VERY loosely) fanatics are just social outcasts that can't handle being close to other human beings that might (perish the thought) engage them in conversation. I mean just look at Kev's 6 million and counting posts on here.... that can't be normal human behaviour.
> 
> Anyhow that's enough reasoned coontrolled input from me for now, once I've had a few bevvies tonight I'll jump on board again and tell you how I really feel about this ridiculous thread!!!!
> 
> Steve


Oh Stevey my darling, what wonderfull words - and in the main the spelling was good for you  You must be carefull though some people of many posts may think your tongue was not placed prominently in your cheek. Now, drink that beer, compose your thoughts and get back on here to apologise to the good people of motorhomeland.
PS do you want me to wear that blo0dy rubber suit again tonight? :roll: 
Mrs. Tubby xx


----------



## barryd

Zebedee said:


> Guitars are pretty awful when twanged by someone sober (_nearly as bad as bagpipes, but not quite. :roll: _) but if we were near a drunken Barry playing one I would be forced to pluck off to somewhere more peaceful.
> 
> As everybody else obviously does. 8O
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


Waddya Mean Awful!! BAGPIPES! I tell yer, this is going to end in fisticuffs tonight!! Ill give you the drunken Barry bit though, especially if I start singing.

Here is a brilliant motorhome tip though. Even if you dont drink or play the guitar. If on an Aire or wild spot you decide you don't want anyone parked next to or even near you. Just put out a Guitar (Any crap one from oxfam will do) and a few tins of lager, packet of **** etc and then sit and watch the parade of Vans pull in, make a beeline for the spot next to you and then as they clock your set up suddenly drive past looking worried. 

If they don't look quite sure if they should stop or move on just stand up and start drooling and leer at them. Guaranteed you will have that spot to yourself!! :lol: An axe burried in your rear bumper adds to the effect.


----------



## aldra

We Have found Parking next to travellers works the same

always just us and the travellers all other vans pull on and off

We find them great

Could be the Northern genes that's finds all people fascinating 

have never felt anything but safe and they keep much to themselves but always greet us in passing with a word and a smile, the kids are usually shy but delightful and a smile from them is just great

-Aldra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> We Have found Parking next to travellers works the same
> 
> always just us and the travellers all other vans pull on and off
> 
> We find them great
> 
> Could be the Northern genes that's finds all people fascinating
> 
> have never felt anything but safe and they keep much to themselves but always greet us in passing with a word and a smile, the kids are usually shy but delightful and a smile from them is just great
> 
> -Aldra


That reminds me. That lucky heather you MADE me buy has brought me nothing but bad luck recently! Also, the tarmac on our drive that you had laid down for us now seems to be full of holes!!


----------



## tony_debs

I can't even poo in my motorhome.im lost without campsites. sorry.


----------



## aldra

can't understand it Barry

My lucky heather brought me you :lol: :lol: 

A Tarmac drive? How tacky is that??

Serves you right :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Spiritofherald

GEMMY said:


> ... Campsites are for holiday makers, and they should buy a caravan instead


I don't quite follow the logic, unless you're referring to static caravans? I stay for a couple of days or until I get bored before moving to another site, not something you can do with a static.


----------



## GEMMY

No No,....sites (holiday camps) for the duration,not statics, complete with kids, pools, slides etc. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee

GEMMY said:


> No No,....sites (holiday camps) for the duration,not statics, complete with kids, pools, slides etc. :lol: tony


Aaaarrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!

Not kids!!!! Worse even than drunken guitar twangers. 8O 8O

Dave

_(That should get a few fired up Barry!)_


----------



## GEMMY

Don't forget dogs supposedly crapping all over, and no responsible person collecting the poo. :lol: 

tony


----------



## 747

And stroppy Site Wardens. 8O


----------



## jedi

Got to page 5 and then was bored. A miserable attempt at starting a fight :lol: 

I think everybody should use campsites, there should be more non-electric pitches, EHU should be metered, and all your habitation doors should face East. Cables should be orange (no more than 25m long), children should be banned and no talking after 10.00pm.

So there!

I camped on a friend's drive last night. Was that wild camping? Or is it free camping?

Jed

PS Only two replies to my plea for a solution to my 'Thetford cassette door key won't turn problem.'

PPS This could mean I'm condemned to using campsites unless I can find a way in.


----------



## GEMMY

I don't lock my cassette locker, if someone wants to pinch my crap good luck to them :lol: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee

jedi said:


> PS Only two replies to my plea for a solution to my 'Thetford cassette door key won't turn problem.'


You could always try a Gemmy!

He must be useful for something! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Biglol

I'd just like to thank you all for a great thread, loved it.

I would just like to add that the ones who use camp sites are probably the ones who use their shower rooms as a storage space.

We have done some wild camping, but my wife is not so keen, even though she loved it the day after :? :?


----------



## jedi

GEMMY said:


> I don't lock my cassette locker, if someone wants to pinch my crap good luck to them :lol:
> 
> tony


They'll nick anything nowadays. One day you'll open the slide and daylight will greet you :lol:

I can't understand why you would want to use your Thetford cassette anyway if you used a campsite you could use the toilet block :wink:

Jed


----------



## tubbytuba

That's confirmed then.... all stroppy site wardens, sites that allow kids, dogs that don't poo into plastic bags and any guitar twangers are all cofined to room 101.
Mr Tubby (Mrs T has been strapped to the bed to keep her away from the computer).


----------



## Steveboy

yeah ... you're right Bognor. it is a Thetford and not a Telford. Having whisky aboard combined with being dyslexic dont help. N also I've just half chopped me toe off with the bloody shovel n while cursing n hopping around on one foot slipped into me hole full of c**p. I've never before seen my dog make a laughing sound while rolling around on its back waggling its paws. I suppose the next thing will be my psychiatrist wo'nt up my medication. Asylum camping ..... yes ..... thats what I'm gonna call it from now on!


----------



## 747

If somebody stole your cassette, it would be pointless informing the Police.

Because,

Wait fot it,

They would have nothing to go on. Boom Boom. :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

Jedi, if I fill one, I have a spare, if it's not the correct fitment, I can always decant. :lol: 

tony


----------



## bognormike

Steveboy said:


> yeah ... you're right Bognor. it is a Thetford and not a Telford. Having whisky aboard combined with being dyslexic dont help. N also I've just half chopped me toe off with the bloody shovel n while cursing n hopping around on one foot slipped into me hole full of c**p. I've never before seen my dog make a laughing sound while rolling around on its back waggling its paws. I suppose the next thing will be my psychiatrist wo'nt up my medication. Asylum camping ..... yes ..... thats what I'm gonna call it from now on!


 :lol: :lol: 
can just imagine the dog doing a mixture of Muttley and the dying fly from Tiswas :lol:


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> can't understand it Barry
> 
> My lucky heather brought me you :lol: :lol:
> 
> A Tarmac drive? How tacky is that??
> 
> Serves you right :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Actually I have a gravel drive. Runs all the way up to the castle Keep where gnomey (747) usually hands me a glass of Port before parking the Rolls!



jedi said:


> Got to page 5 and then was bored. A miserable attempt at starting a fight :lol:
> 
> I think everybody should use campsites, there should be more non-electric pitches, EHU should be metered, and all your habitation doors should face East. Cables should be orange (no more than 25m long), children should be banned and no talking after 10.00pm.
> 
> So there!
> 
> I camped on a friend's drive last night. Was that wild camping? Or is it free camping?
> 
> Jed
> 
> PS Only two replies to my plea for a solution to my 'Thetford cassette door key won't turn problem.'
> 
> PPS This could mean I'm condemned to using campsites unless I can find a way in.


I can only apologise for the lack of response on your toilet problems 8O Clearly members are being distracted by the prospect of a punch up on here and of course the new motorhomefruitcakes site. Im bound to be kicked into touch by Nuke soon so will fill my boots tonight. I Might even post a video just to be really anarchic!



tubbytuba said:


> (Mrs T has been strapped to the bed to keep her away from the computer).


Pervert!

Gemmy. Some good efforts but I think you need to up your game a bit. Nobody seems to be getting annoyed at all. Start drinking everyone, even you shandy drinking suverners! go on! have a second Lambrini!


----------



## tubbytuba

Only got a minute - Mrs T is getting impatient.
I have to say alcohol imbibement does enhance the MHF experience.

This is miles better than pretending to be a miserable old fokker  

Steve (several beers and a bottle of macon villages) aka Tubby x


----------



## peaky

just back from 24 hours away in van , no wind here at last the perfect weather im no jesse wildcamping here all the way, why this is the closest i get to other motorhomers mines 3rd from left in second pic.


----------



## tubbytuba

Mmmm that's convinced me, much better than being on a campsite.
Very secluded


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Lady p will not go wild. Aires can be a bit too close for comfort and safety at times. So we generally use sites. They can be a bit expensive at times but she feels safer. Sites have mains electricity, showers and loos. So I go with the flow
Dave p


----------



## barryd

tubbytuba said:


> Only got a minute - Mrs T is getting impatient.
> I have to say alcohol imbibement does enhance the MHF experience.
> 
> This is miles better than pretending to be a miserable old fokker
> 
> Steve (several beers and a bottle of macon villages) aka Tubby x


Yeah it does Tubs. I have to have a beer before I come on here as I just cannot cope with 747 and Gemmy sober!



peaky said:


> just back from 24 hours away in van , no wind here at last the perfect weather im no jesse wildcamping here all the way, why this is the closest i get to other motorhomers mines 3rd from left in second pic.


Thanks for the pics. Have to say though. It looks a teeny weeny like an Aire or campsite to me. See. If you had followed the guitar, *** and beer can tip you would have had all that to yourself.

Must do better!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

barryd said:


> See. If you had followed the guitar, *** and beer can tip you would have had all that to yourself.


I find that a couple of Dog Leads outside the Van door tends to have the same effect, and if I REALLY want to deter neighbours I stick a Photo of Suzy on the door.


----------



## barryd

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> See. If you had followed the guitar, *** and beer can tip you would have had all that to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I find that a couple of Dog Leads outside the Van door tends to have the same effect, and if I REALLY want to deter neighbours I stick a Photo of Suzy on the door.
Click to expand...

Ooooh! I happen to have Suzy's email address (dont ask me who gave me it) and this has to be worth at least a couple of £K to keep quiet. Ill PM you my paypal details. Make sure I wake up tomorrow richer. You know its for the best! :twisted:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

barryd said:


> Ill PM you my paypal details. Make sure I wake up tomorrow richer. You know its for the best! :twisted:


No problem. They have updated the system though, so you will also need to forward me your Paypal password, D.O.B and Mothers maiden name. I can assure you it is totally innocent Sir, totally innocent.


----------



## dolcefarniente

As DTP says..sites have showers - toilets etc. And so do motorhomes. Stop kidding yourselves that you are rough old wild campers. Your FREE camping and that's why you do it. Wild camping is off highways and bye ways with a tent and provisions and nowt else. I've done it many times. I also use Aires - free camp and use sites so have no bias towards any but I can admit I free camp because it's free and not for all the other spurious reasons proffered. :roll:


----------



## homenaway

So Barry,

You've found your beautiful isolated spot up in the mountains and settled down to your meal etc when "we" trundle along looking for a night spot.

Perhaps we feel safer the few times we've wild camped if there are other vans nearby so what do you do if we park up . . . 
5 metres away
20 metres away
100 metres away?

or it's midnight and a car or two turn up.

do you
relax and ignore it or get up and peek out of the window and worry?

We've had both experiences in France

yet somehow being alone on an aire at least in a small village doesn't bother us - usually  

Just wondering :wink: 

Steve


----------



## 747

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Lady p will not go wild.


Oh I don't know Dave. 

Or maybe I am just getting old. :lol:

I draw the line at swinging on the chandelier these days. I leave that sort of stuff to Barry and Sandra.


----------



## Jennifer

Barry's, for your information, we here southerners, do not drink shandy and lambrini, we drink champagne!!!

Jenny

You see I am still awake following this!!


----------



## barryd

homenaway said:


> Perhaps we feel safer the few times we've wild camped if there are other vans nearby so what do you do if we park up . . .
> 5 metres away
> 20 metres away
> 100 metres away?
> 
> or it's midnight and a car or two turn up.
> 
> do you
> relax and ignore it or get up and peek out of the window and worry?
> 
> We've had both experiences in France
> 
> yet somehow being alone on an aire at least in a small village doesn't bother us - usually
> 
> Just wondering :wink:
> 
> Steve


5 Metre. I guess they are friendly and I will either go round and offer them a beer or if Im running short go round and be super nice so I can drink their beer!

20 metres. Depends how pi$$ed I am but if the guitar is out ill assume they are friendly so as above.

100 metres. Axe murderer or GASSER definitely! They are keeping a long distance and are trying to fool you into thinking they are giving you some space. They WILL try and kill you in the night and rob your stuff. Sadly for them they will be despatched quickly with the massive German black sausage I procured in Germany in 2011 when we were attacked by the Stellplatz Killer. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-109052-stellplatz-terror.html

Its well hard now but a bit green in places!


----------



## barryd

Jennifer said:


> Barry's, for your information, we here southerners, do not drink shandy and lambrini, we drink champagne!!!
> 
> Jenny
> 
> You see I am still awake following this!!


 Any chance you could send some up north? All they sell up here is Brown Ale and suprise suprise Lambrini!! Oh and Lard!!

Glad your enjoying the forum Jenny. Its not all stupidity honest. The van will come in the morning and Ill be away so hopefully things will go back to normal soon.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Barryd and normal in the same sentance. :lol: :lol: 

We have stayed on many edge of village aires an felt quite comfortable. I am a light sleeper with a baseball bat at my side
Dave p


----------



## barryd

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Barryd and normal in the same sentance. :lol: :lol:
> 
> We have stayed on many edge of village aires an felt quite comfortable. I am a light sleeper with a baseball bat at my side
> Dave p


Maybe thats It! I probably have been robbed and didnt know it! As there is nothing worth pinching in our van then maybe they habe had a look and buggered off!

The baseball bat is a bad idea Dave. If you get robbed, just give it up. Dont try and bat them off. They will take the bat off you and clobber you with it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guitars are pretty awful when twanged by someone sober (_nearly as bad as bagpipes, but not quite. :roll: _) but if we were near a drunken Barry playing one I would be forced to pluck off to somewhere more peaceful.
> 
> As everybody else obviously does. 8O
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Waddya Mean Awful!! BAGPIPES! I tell yer, this is going to end in fisticuffs tonight!! Ill give you the drunken Barry bit though, especially if I start singing.
> 
> Here is a brilliant motorhome tip though. Even if you dont drink or play the guitar. If on an Aire or wild spot you decide you don't want anyone parked next to or even near you. Just put out a Guitar (Any crap one from oxfam will do) and a few tins of lager, packet of **** etc and then sit and watch the parade of Vans pull in, make a beeline for the spot next to you and then as they clock your set up suddenly drive past looking worried.
> 
> If they don't look quite sure if they should stop or move on just stand up and start drooling and leer at them. Guaranteed you will have that spot to yourself!! :lol: An axe burried in your rear bumper adds to the effect.
Click to expand...

I'd not park there Barry, the first of the Pikeys has claimed it already :black: :black: :black:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jedi said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't lock my cassette locker, if someone wants to pinch my crap good luck to them :lol:
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> They'll nick anything nowadays. One day you'll open the slide and daylight will greet you :lol:
> 
> I can't understand why you would want to use your Thetford cassette anyway if you used a campsite you could use the toilet block :wink:
> 
> Jed
Click to expand...

Only if he gets help opening it, to fix drill it out and replace the lock.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dolcefarniente said:


> As DTP says..sites have showers - toilets etc. And so do motorhomes. Stop kidding yourselves that you are rough old wild campers. Your FREE camping and that's why you do it. Wild camping is off highways and bye ways with a tent and provisions and nowt else. I've done it many times. I also use Aires - free camp and use sites so have no bias towards any but I can admit I free camp because it's free and not for all the other spurious reasons proffered. :roll:


Of course it's free, but if that's all you want why not camp on a housing estate.

Wild might be a bit of a misnomer in a lot of cases, but it has nothing to do with cost, it's a state of mind, some of the places we stop, we would happily pay for, even with no facilities, it's about the freedom to come and go at whatever time of the day or night, to face in whichever direction you want, not according to some jobs worth warden.

Some people like to stay on sites and that is a choice they make, some prefer to jet away each year, others stay at home, it's a choice, but to suggest that some pay £50k + to save money is ludicrous in the extreme


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

homenaway said:


> So Barry,
> 
> You've found your beautiful isolated spot up in the mountains and settled down to your meal etc when "we" trundle along looking for a night spot.
> 
> Perhaps we feel safer the few times we've wild camped if there are other vans nearby so what do you do if we park up . . .
> 5 metres away
> 20 metres away
> 100 metres away?
> 
> or it's midnight and a car or two turn up.
> 
> do you
> relax and ignore it or get up and peek out of the window and worry?
> 
> We've had both experiences in France
> 
> yet somehow being alone on an aire at least in a small village doesn't bother us - usually
> 
> Just wondering :wink:
> 
> Steve


Easy Steve, you do what we did the first time we did it in our first MH, we pulled up alongside, had a cup of tea, decided that the couple in the A Class Hymer were not going to murder us in our beds, so I got out tapped on their door, and asked simply would it be OK for us to camp near to them as we'd not done it before and were a bit unsure of how it all works, within minutes the wine was out and we all got pi$$ed, we also had a long conversation about how much it all costs to stay at the side of a Loch, their first night cost them £38k, but the second night was half price at only £19k, the third night would be only £9.5k and so it goes until you get a new van and start again, but it's never free is it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Lady p will not go wild.


 try telling her that her dress seem to be getting a bit tight Dave, or that she's a 5 pinter, she'll go wild soon enough :lol: :lol: :lol: , not that she's any of those of course.


----------



## Garcia

Well, an interesting thread, that I've just caught up with.
I'll throw in a contribution. 
At the end of the day it's about enjoying your van / holiday....so do what you prefer. For me, it's both, I wild / free camp when I want, but a small family run site is fine. Don't much like large corporate, regimented sites.Safety and security are key to wilding and feeling relaxed. Double locks on doors and 2 large dogs help.
I guess we've all had the odd spot of trouble from time to time. . Wilding near our home town of Portsmouth a year or so back, while I'm off for a round of golf with an old mate, the wife suffered 2 incidents of pervs actually parking up next to the van IN THE DAYTIME and (I'll be polite)..."exposing themselves" from their car seats!!
Wilding near Tarifa in southern Spain, the place was busy in the day, we were left alone by evening. At 3 am three cars pull up. One in front one at the side and one at the back. Six youths get out. My dogs go wild, the youths , thankfully, left.
Alone parked up near Gandia in Spain. Again in the early hours a car arrives, then several others.....an obvious bit of dope dealing goes down.....I left that time.

Is digging a hole for waste socially acceptable?? Does it depend on how "wild" the spot is? Sometimes it's not surprising that wilding van owners wind up the locals and cause problems. Near here on the coast by Sete a few years ago the whole coast was nose to tail vans wilding for the whole summer! There was always trouble with the locals there.

I'm always more careful these days about where I select to stay if I'm off site. I don't want to spoil things for others just to selfishly have my fun but wilding and it's freedom is part of the fun of owning a van for me.
Garcia


----------



## jedi

Kev_n_Liz said:


> first night cost them £38k, but the second night was half price at only £19k, the third night would be only £9.5k and so it goes until you get a new van and start again, but it's never free is it.


Never thought of it like that, Kev. Just checked my log  and I've done 1803 nights since 2000 (just under 5 years  ). I'm sure by now somebody should be paying me :lol:

Jed


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Garcia said:


> Well, an interesting thread, that I've just caught up with.
> I'll throw in a contribution.
> At the end of the day it's about enjoying your van / holiday....so do what you prefer. For me, it's both, I wild / free camp when I want, but a small family run site is fine. Don't much like large corporate, regimented sites.Safety and security are key to wilding and feeling relaxed. Double locks on doors and 2 large dogs help.
> I guess we've all had the odd spot of trouble from time to time. . Wilding near our home town of Portsmouth a year or so back, while I'm off for a round of golf with an old mate, the wife suffered 2 incidents of pervs actually parking up next to the van IN THE DAYTIME and (I'll be polite)..."exposing themselves" from their car seats!!
> Wilding near Tarifa in southern Spain, the place was busy in the day, we were left alone by evening. At 3 am three cars pull up. One in front one at the side and one at the back. Six youths get out. My dogs go wild, the youths , thankfully, left.
> Alone parked up near Gandia in Spain. Again in the early hours a car arrives, then several others.....an obvious bit of dope dealing goes down.....I left that time.
> 
> Is digging a hole for waste socially acceptable?? Does it depend on how "wild" the spot is? Sometimes it's not surprising that wilding van owners wind up the locals and cause problems. Near here on the coast by Sete a few years ago the whole coast was nose to tail vans wilding for the whole summer! There was always trouble with the locals there.
> 
> I'm always more careful these days about where I select to stay if I'm off site. I don't want to spoil things for others just to selfishly have my fun but wilding and it's freedom is part of the fun of owning a van for me.
> Garcia


Thanks for a well balanced view Garcia, the hole digging is OK for one van and so long as it's not going to interfere with the water table or a water course, and of coarse is how it was done before the loo was invented, but too many people just pull up somewhere secluded and empty their cassettes and leave their mess, this not wild camping, but polluting and fly tipping.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jedi said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> first night cost them £38k, but the second night was half price at only £19k, the third night would be only £9.5k and so it goes until you get a new van and start again, but it's never free is it.
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought of it like that, Kev. Just checked my log  and I've done 1803 nights since 2000 (just under 5 years  ). I'm sure by now somebody should be paying me :lol:
> 
> Jed
Click to expand...

You'll eventually get down to fractions of a penny, but it will never be free, but bloody close :lol: :lol: have you worked out what the next night will cost yet, the more you go the more you save   it's always amazed us how some people can afford to spend such a vast amount of money to use it for just two weeks in summer and the occasional weekend, it seems such a waste, but each to his own.


----------



## jedi

Somebody once accused me of being too tight to pay for a proper holiday - I'd just spent £25 000 on my latest van :roll: . 
Reckon that would have payed for a few of his fortnight package holidays to Benidorm :lol: 

Jed

PS Kev - I thought Leeds was in Yorkshire - God's county :? Wrong side of the hills for that  

PPS Not sure that's the Yorkshire flag either :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Kev got it right :wink:


----------



## jedi

Techno100 said:


> Kev got it right :wink:


Oh no! Not another one


----------



## VanFlair

Hi Kev

Isnt it £9.5K on the fourth night. Not being pedantic just showing that I have not wasted an hour reading the whole of this thread.

Martin

EDIT I think you might be right so forget it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Westbay

barryd said:


> Your Avatar looks familier. Its not the Isle of Arran looking across to Holy Isle is it by any chance?


Nope. It's in the beach on the Lofoten Islands. The ony three days sunshine in seven weeks of rain in Norway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

VanFlair said:


> Hi Kev
> 
> Isnt it £9.5K on the fourth night. Not being pedantic just showing that I have not wasted an hour reading the whole of this thread.
> 
> Martin
> 
> EDIT I think you might be right so forget it :lol: :lol:


We're both wrong, the £38k should be divided by 3 on the 3rd night not halved again as I did, so on the 99th night it would be £383.8383838383838 to be pendantical :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I think the term is all wrong. The wildest camping I have done was on a camp site in Sweden where hordes of kids ran around playing, cars speeding by on the main road, the neighbours were enjoying the sun with late night parties and I sat in my MH beeing to dizzy after a day at the amusement park to be able to walk straight. :lol:



jedi said:


> I camped on a friend's drive last night. Was that wild camping? Or is it free camping?


Depends on how wild the party got! :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

I am for wildcamping me, but am fine about people who prefer sites because it gives us somewhere to pull in to pay a small fee for servicing water/waste.

I have only stayed a 4 nights on sites and one CL in 3 years and even then never used the showers - I prefer the privacy/convenience of my own. As for using the toilet block, I do not want to get dressed in the middle of the night or the early morning to do that when I have a toilet next to our bedroom  

Consequently I cannot see much advantage in a site.

Interestingly this thread seems to have 80-90% posters who wildcamp or mix and match. It would be inteesting to know if this is representative of MHF Members in general or if site-devotees are not much interested in posting here.


FOR BARRY

Sorry mate your 'trolling skills' seem to be lacking - 13 pages and hardly a reaction  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It did not even get sent to the Subs Lounge, so it proves it failed.

I think your problem is that you post with 'charm' (Well Sandra thinks so) - trolls don't do that.

Try drinking a few more - and then wait till the hangover sets in before you try again :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## Jennifer

"Interestingly this thread seems to have 80-90% posters who wildcamp or mix and match. It would be interesting to know if this is representative of MHF Members in general or if site-devotees are not much interested in posting here."

Geoff[/quote]

I am a devotee of sites and I have posted here, so I am sure, like me there are many "devotees" watching this thread, notwithstanding the injection of banality. I actually found the thread interesting/ amusing and humorous.

Jenny


----------



## jedi

nicholsong said:


> I am for wildcamping me, but am fine about people who prefer sites because it gives us somewhere to pull in to pay a small fee for servicing water/waste.
> 
> I have only stayed a 4 nights on sites and one CL in 3 years and even then never used the showers - I prefer the privacy/convenience of my own. As for using the toilet block, I do not want to get dressed in the middle of the night or the early morning to do that when I have a toilet next to our bedroom
> 
> Consequently I cannot see much advantage in a site.
> 
> Interestingly this thread seems to have 80-90% posters who wildcamp or mix and match. It would be inteesting to know if this is representative of MHF Members in general or if site-devotees are not much interested in posting here.
> 
> FOR BARRY
> 
> Sorry mate your 'trolling skills' seem to be lacking - 13 pages and hardly a reaction  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It did not even get sent to the Subs Lounge, so it proves it failed.
> 
> I think your problem is that you post with 'charm' (Well Sandra thinks so) - trolls don't do that.
> 
> Try drinking a few more - and then wait till the hangover sets in before you try again :wink:
> 
> Geoff


I think most people would agree with you. It's horses for courses ( I prefer mine in the main course - lasagne :lol: )

I do a mixture. Barry was a little mischievous (alcohol induced - lucky man) but most posters have treated it in good spirits ( is that the right word) without getting on their soap box to attack others for exercising their freedom to choose.

Personally I've found it a bit of a laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jed


----------



## barryd

Yeah thats all it was meant for really. A bit of a laugh. Geoff your right. My attempts at becoming a Troll were just swatted aside by the members I think. 

I am surprised that the majority of posters seemed to be the wildcampers. I suspect most of members who prefer campsites either couldn't be bothered to get involved or feared for their lives!  

If its made anyone smile or consider a bit of wilding then its been worthwhile.

Sorry Ive been too lazy to press the thank button. I didn't expect it to grow so fast and Im not going back and pressing it 200 times so a big thanks to all!

Its been emotional! :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Jennifer said:


> "Interestingly this thread seems to have 80-90% posters who wildcamp or mix and match. It would be interesting to know if this is representative of MHF Members in general or if site-devotees are not much interested in posting here."
> 
> Geoff


I am a devotee of sites and I have posted here, so I am sure, like me there are many "devotees" watching this thread, notwithstanding the injection of banality. I actually found the thread interesting/ amusing and humorous.

Jenny[/quote]

We aim to please Jenny, well some of us do, I too have absolutely no problem with sites, they're just not for us, one day perhaps, but by then it'll be B&B one night at a time, I'd be mortified if I paid for the week and died on Monday :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

"I'd be mortified if I paid for the week and died on Monday "

Me too Kev when buying a lottery ticket, If I had won and with another ticket left to go. Such a waste of money :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## Jennifer

Tony and Kev, less talk of dying please, every day counts, so go out and wild camp!!!!


----------



## Spacerunner

Barryd wrote: . To be honest Its mainly CL sites for us in the UK unless I find a special wild spot. They tick most of the boxes really for me. "

CLs is not wild camping. You're a fake sir! 8O


----------



## barryd

Spacerunner said:


> Barryd wrote: . To be honest Its mainly CL sites for us in the UK unless I find a special wild spot. They tick most of the boxes really for me. "
> 
> CLs is not wild camping. You're a fake sir! 8O


Busted!! Actually I never really wild camped. I stay on CC Clubs sites. Actually I dont even do that. I havent even got a motorhome. Made it all up.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barryd wrote: . To be honest Its mainly CL sites for us in the UK unless I find a special wild spot. They tick most of the boxes really for me. "
> 
> CLs is not wild camping. You're a fake sir! 8O
> 
> 
> 
> Busted!! Actually I never really wild camped. I stay on CC Clubs sites. Actually I dont even do that. I havent even got a motorhome. Made it all up.
Click to expand...

So the dinghy is full of hot air  - see you over the Alps then :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

oh Barry

is our love affair only hot air too

Rebbeca says it is

And now I am only 3 miles away :lol: 

heartbroken    

But then again lots of others only 3miles away

looking at the list with interest

a (little shocked at how many of you lot have registered)

Still heartbroken you understand
:lol: :lol:   


AldraI


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> oh Barry
> 
> is our love affair only hot air too
> 
> Rebbeca says it is
> 
> And now I am only 3 miles away :lol:
> 
> heartbroken
> 
> But then again lots of others only 3miles away
> 
> looking at the list with interest
> 
> a (little shocked at how many of you lot have registered)
> 
> Still heartbroken you understand
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> AldraI


Don't be daft Aldra. Who needs Rebecca when your around!! Anyway she looks scary to me!


----------



## aldra

Barry You would not believe the names on the registered list

But I am sworn to secrecy

So why was your name on the list 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Barry You would not believe the names on the registered list
> 
> But I am sworn to secrecy
> 
> So why was your name on the list 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

As if I woujld need to put my name on some list to get a scary woman!!!

It will be that 747. :roll:


----------



## GEMMY

Bugger starting a row if we are turning this thread into a stomach churning vomit inducing love in . FOR CHRISTS SAKE GET A ROOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'M OUTTA HERE

tony


----------



## 747

How very dare you Barry! :evil: 

As if I would pull a dirty lowdown stunt like that. :roll: 

It will be that sly old devil from Northallerton. He is a proper stirrer (and I believe Rebecca knocked him back). :lol:


----------



## barryd

GEMMY said:


> Bugger starting a row if we are turning this thread into a stomach churning vomit inducing love in . FOR CHRISTS SAKE GET A ROOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i'M OUTTA HERE
> 
> tony


Your just Jealous!!



747 said:


> How very dare you Barry! :evil:
> 
> As if I would pull a dirty lowdown stunt like that. :roll:
> 
> It will be that sly old devil from Northallerton. He is a proper stirrer (and I believe Rebecca knocked him back). :lol:


He was my second suspect!! Bet you were in on it together. Looking at Rebecca I think she would finish most of you off but you might die with a smile on your face.


----------



## lifestyle

Great read guys ,keep it going.
I`m on my own at the moment in my little comp room,my wife is in bed.Does that count as wild camping.

Les


----------



## barryd

lifestyle said:


> Great read guys ,keep it going.
> I`m on my own at the moment in my little comp room,my wife is in bed.Does that count as wild camping.
> 
> Les


What you get up to at 4:41am in the morning sneaking off into your little computer room without the wife knowing is up to you but I dont think we can count it as wilding really.


----------



## tubbytuba

I'm with Gemmy, a perfectly normal bareknuckle thread with the social outcasts sparring with the cotton wool wrapped munchkins, now turning into the usual nicey nicey ''I love you'' ''ooo you are awfull'' type thread is such a disappointment.

Barry, just whip (?) Aldra up in your arms and take her off wild camping in some computer room somewhere and give us all a rest!













:wink:


----------



## barryd

tubbytuba said:


> I'm with Gemmy, a perfectly normal bareknuckle thread with the social outcasts sparring with the cotton wool wrapped munchkins, now turning into the usual nicey nicey ''I love you'' ''ooo you are awfull'' type thread is such a disappointment.
> 
> Barry, just whip (?) Aldra up in your arms and take her off wild camping in some computer room somewhere and give us all a rest!
> 
> Its not my fault she gets a bit fruity on an evening! Women just cant leave me alone!! :roll:
> 
> Anyway its not really turned into the punch up I would have liked. What ever happened to Seamus and Hobbyfan? I wonder if we can get one of the helpers to roll them out of retirment for a day or two.
> 
> :wink:


----------



## tubbytuba

I didn't say that last bit ^^^^^^^ Edit needed Barraca


----------



## nicholsong

Lost for words Barry?  

Not like you :lol:


----------



## zappy61

*wilding*

Some CL's are less comparable to wild camping and we've met some odd owners too.
Nice thread Barry, perhaps you should invite a party of newbies to go on a wild camping trip. For extra security the units could be drawn into a circle at night like in the wild west with singing around a real camp-fire etc.

Graham


----------



## aldra

*Re: wilding*



zappy61 said:


> Some CL's are less comparable to wild camping and we've met some odd owners too.
> Nice thread Barry, perhaps you should invite a party of newbies to go on a wild camping trip. For extra security the units could be drawn into a circle at night like in the wild west with singing around a real camp-fire etc.
> 
> Graham


I thought that already happened and they sub title them Rallies :lol:

I noted someone mentioned getting drunk whist wild camping

That something that puts me off wilding, we like to have some wine in the evening but when wilding we worry in case we are asked or need to move Do others remain tee total if wilding?

At least on a CL you can relax with a glass or two of wine

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Nah. I have a drink when wilding. Never worry about it. I'm choosy where we stay though and sometimes it's not worth the bother when there are so many good cl sites


----------



## nicholsong

*Re: wilding*



aldra said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some CL's are less comparable to wild camping and we've met some odd owners too.
> Nice thread Barry, perhaps you should invite a party of newbies to go on a wild camping trip. For extra security the units could be drawn into a circle at night like in the wild west with singing around a real camp-fire etc.
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that already happened and they sub title them Rallies :lol:
> 
> I noted someone mentioned getting drunk whist wild camping
> 
> That something that puts me off wilding, we like to have some wine in the evening but when wilding we worry in case we are asked or need to move Do others remain tee total if wilding?
> 
> At least on a CL you can relax with a glass or two of wine
> 
> Aldra
Click to expand...

Sandra

I have thought about that problem of moving after drink.

My solution is that, if asked by a private person, I would politely explain that had they come to ask before dinner I would have complied, but now I am unable to without breaking the law.

If it were the 'authorities', because I was parked illegally, I would explain the same and accept the parking fine, which would surely be less hassle than for driving under the influence. I do not think one could be prosecuted for obstructing the police if one refused to drive under the influence.

Geoff


----------



## 747

When confronted with the problem of being asked to move after a drink, I have a good solution to the problem.

I reply in an broad Irish accent and ask where the best place is to set my Lurchers after Rabbits. They usually shut up and clear off quick. :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

747 said:


> When confronted with the problem of being asked to move after a drink, I have a good solution to the problem.
> 
> I reply in an broad Irish accent and ask where the best place is to set my Lurchers after Rabbits. They usually shut up and clear off quick. :lol:


747

Thanks for the tip, but after a few drinks they may not understand when I say 'S-s-s-s-lurchers'


----------



## oldun

What would happen ikf we all took up wild camping - chaos would rain and uit would soon be banned.


----------



## barryd

They would have to set up Aires!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

oldun said:


> What would happen ikf we all took up wild camping - chaos would rain and uit would soon be banned.


Obviously we'd all go and find individual campsite :roll: :roll: :wink:

Ve Vant to be alone.


----------



## nicholsong

oldun said:


> What would happen ikf we all took up wild camping - chaos would rain and uit would soon be banned.


There are a lot of MH owners who would not wild camp for various reasons -security, hairdryers, childrens' swimming pool, not enough onboard water for 2 teenagers' shampoos etc.

Even if it became more popular, exactly who would ban us from where and for what reason?

I have often parked in the entrance to a farmer's field, away from houses and having assessed that the wheat crop is green, and the farmer has driven past in his tractor, probably assessed me as 'OK' and said nothing. Anyway I am there to move the MH if needed.

I then walk into the local pub, spend a few bob, talk to locals, tell them where I am from, where I am parked and usually get a welcome.

I have parked in Pub car parks with permission on the basis of spending a few bob and the agreement I will be away by 1000.

There are thousands of places around the UK where one could do that and bring much needed income into the local community. I doubt if those communities would try to get us banned.

The money I spend goes into the local community not just one site-owner's pocket.

Geoff


----------



## oldun

Camping in a car park 0r on a road is hardly wild camping. cheap yes but wild no.

I was thinking abouit a situation where say 50 or a 100 times as many motorhomers camped all over the place in wild country. As we all know 10% or so would make a mess and we would simply be classed as another form of unwanted traveller.


----------



## Garcia

I agree with Geoff. Few would object to a single van, for a single night. I've done that all over Europe with few problems. In Greece there were even some bars and restos that had obviously cleared things with the local law, to allow vans to park up. It wasn't compulsory, but perhaps expected, that you'd eat or drink in the bar (a good idea Greek businesses need all the customers they can get!)
Problems come if it becomes a week and if there's more than a coupla vans. The place at Sete in France I mentioned on an earlier page, had vans nose to tail for MILES along the beach, all summer. Made a dangerous road worse restricting visibilty . Locals couldn't even park up to get to the beach, and dumping waste in the sand dunes! Gets campervanners a bad rep. and then they will ban us all!
Garcia


----------



## drcotts

barryd said:


> They would have to set up Aires!!


Aires wouldnt work in this country.
For a start the place is too small. hell you cant even get in a caravan bay on the motorway services as they are full of cars. try it at Cambridge A14.

And there are too many people for the size of land. Mainland eurpoe is OK as theres twice as much land area and half the population to land density. 
Yes a few have started up but wait till the hoards get to know about these places "reserved" for specific people - no way UK.

Now get off my land !! (and out of my pub).

I have a few wild camping places I use very very occasionally. But only 50-60 times a year - no seriously 1-2 times a year.

I prefer to sit on a camp site in the UK and watch caravanners try to align a sattelie dish out the window.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

drcotts said:


> I prefer to sit on a camp site in the UK and watch caravanners try to align a sattelie dish out the window.


Why don't they just put it on the caravan roof like normal people. :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

Kev_n_Liz said:


> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to sit on a camp site in the UK and watch caravanners try to align a sattelie dish out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't they just put it on the caravan roof like normal people. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Do many caravans have ladders and what is the load capacity of a caravan roof? :roll:

Or was it tongue in cheek?

Geoff


----------



## aldra

Or leave the TV at home

WE carry DVDs for really bad weather

Other than that no TV 

I want a different experience when we travel

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nicholsong said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to sit on a camp site in the UK and watch caravanners try to align a sattelie dish out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't they just put it on the caravan roof like normal people. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do many caravans have ladders and what is the load capacity of a caravan roof? :roll:
> 
> Or was it tongue in cheek?
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

No, but most houses have ladders and caravan roofs quite often have sat dishes, so you fit it at home and just set it up on site, and yes it was very tongue in cheek


----------



## lifestyle

Kev_n_Liz said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to sit on a camp site in the UK and watch caravanners try to align a sattelie dish out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't they just put it on the caravan roof like normal people. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do many caravans have ladders and what is the load capacity of a caravan roof? :roll:
> 
> Or was it tongue in cheek?
> 
> Geoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but most houses have ladders and caravan roofs quite often have sat dishes, so you fit it at home and just set it up on site, and yes it was very tongue in cheek
Click to expand...

Kev ,i thought it was funny :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## barryd

oldun said:


> Camping in a car park 0r on a road is hardly wild camping. cheap yes but wild no.
> 
> I was thinking abouit a situation where say 50 or a 100 times as many motorhomers camped all over the place in wild country. As we all know 10% or so would make a mess and we would simply be classed as another form of unwanted traveller.


I don't think it will ever happen. Wild campers and even Aires and CL users are in a Minority for a reason. Most caravan and motorhomers prefer to be on proper sites they just dont bang on about it. You see people like me posting about Aires or wild camping spots in Europe for example but when you get there you hardly every meet any British vans. On the odd occasion I pull into a campsite you can't move for them. Long may this continue.

Maybe threads like this might pursuade the odd site dweller to have a go at wilding but probably not.

Wilding is really just something to call it really. Nobody is really wilding in a motorhome or for that matter camping at all!


----------



## 747

Regarding Caravan roof strength, the new Bailey Caravans had a photo of the tow car sitting on the roof. 8O 

Now that A frames are banned, maybe that is the way to go with motorhomes. :lol:


----------



## peterthebruce

GEMMY said:


> I don't lock my cassette locker, if someone wants to pinch my crap good luck to them :lol:
> 
> tony


Spent the last hour working my way through the 17 pages of this entertaining thread and only got to page 9 to find this. Used to store our caravan in a local farmer's field. On the first outing of the year the better half just noticed the unusual space at the bottom of the toilet bowl in time. The cassette door was locked but the thieving bar stewards had broken the lock, pinched the cassette and cheekily closed the door again. £110 to replace it. Wild camping? I was livid! Talk about taking the ****!

Must go now as I want to read the remaining 8 pages before strolling off to the heated campsite toilet here in Portugal. Don't want to fill up what now seems to be known as the "Telford".

For what it's worth, the former-mentioned and eagle-eyed better half doesn't fancy parking up in rows on unfinished housing estates in Puerto Mazarron like countless Hymer owners seem to be doing this year, so we join the other jessies on the sites. I have successfully persuaded her about camper stop-type aires though now not the motorway ones in France where for years we used to park up in the caravan next to noisy artics with fridge units and which always smelt of urine. Perhaps the Telford cassette thief had been busy there as well?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Who is the big ugly sod calling me a Jessie.
Dave p


----------



## 747

How many names do you want Dave? :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm thinking of some 747

hell has no fury like a womens scorn :evil: 

Aldra


----------



## peterthebruce

OK. 17/17 pages read at last. Can I go to bed now? Nice one Barry! Now what can I do to fill up tomorrow?...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

747 said:


> How many names do you want Dave? :lol:


All the people who dare risk abuse, being robbed, woken up at night in a strange area. I see several wilders at the end of our road as it joins the A1. They are totaly oblivious to the local loonies, especially at a weekend.
Dave p


----------



## 747

Dave, please pm me the name of your road so that I can avoid it.

I am scared of local loonies. :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

No need for pm Harworth Road. Local eejits love to anoy wilders just off the A1.
Dave p


----------



## 747

Aha.

You fell into my trap Dave.

BarryD has put a contract out on you for calling him a big ugly mug.

Do have nightmares. 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

:lol: I do not live on Harworth Road But Very close :wink: I am not a mug
Dave p


----------



## bazzeruk

*Re: wilding*



nicholsong said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some CL's are less comparable to wild camping and we've met some odd owners too.
> Nice thread Barry, perhaps you should invite a party of newbies to go on a wild camping trip. For extra security the units could be drawn into a circle at night like in the wild west with singing around a real camp-fire etc.
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that already happened and they sub title them Rallies :lol:
> 
> I noted someone mentioned getting drunk whist wild camping
> 
> That something that puts me off wilding, we like to have some wine in the evening but when wilding we worry in case we are asked or need to move Do others remain tee total if wilding?
> 
> At least on a CL you can relax with a glass or two of wine
> 
> Aldra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sandra
> 
> I have thought about that problem of moving after drink.
> 
> My solution is that, if asked by a private person, I would politely explain that had they come to ask before dinner I would have complied, but now I am unable to without breaking the law.
> 
> If it were the 'authorities', because I was parked illegally, I would explain the same and accept the parking fine, which would surely be less hassle than for driving under the influence. I do not think one could be prosecuted for obstructing the police if one refused to drive under the influence.
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

If you are not parked on a recognised site, can you not be charged with being in control of a vehicle whilst over the limit?


----------



## aldra

that was what worried me Bazzeruk 

Aldra


----------



## 747

That is another reason for buying and fitting the Hymer decals.

The loonies think you must be very important and powerful and will stay away. Simples. 

Note; see Hymer v Swift thread for details of this once in a lifetime offer for cheap decals. :wink:


----------



## barryd

You can't be done for drunk in charge when wilding. If approached by a bobby simply dive under the douvet and pull it over your head. Everyone knows that this is a fool proof method and will also save you from the loonies who live with DTP, axe murderers an stellplatz killers. 

If you are daft enough to open the door, eat the keys first and then start a massive row with your other half about who is in charge. The Bobby will soon get fed up and leave. Killers, axe murderers and stellplatz killers will not be so easily deterred


----------



## Christine600

*Re: wilding*



bazzeruk said:


> If you are not parked on a recognised site, can you not be charged with being in control of a vehicle whilst over the limit?


The problem is beeing drunk in the drivers seat. If you put your keys on a shelf and sit somewhere else - or turn the drivers seat around into a lounge chair - then you are not in the drivers seat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It'd have to be a pretty dumb copper to try to get you on any drinks charges, unless you're actually sat in the drivers seat with the keys in your hand or ignition.

However the younger ones would see it as a good nick, but it wouldn't get to court IMO unless there were circumstances proving intent to drive, or you became belligerent and cuffed the copper round his ear, which with the younger smart arsed ones would be difficult.


I'd simply remove the keys from the ignition, turn the seat round if you can and put the keys in the safe if you have one, or put them in the good ladies handbag.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> You can't be done for drunk in charge when wilding. If approached by a bobby simply dive under the douvet and pull it over your head. Everyone knows that this is a fool proof method and will also save you from the loonies who live with DTP, axe murderers an stellplatz killers.
> 
> If you are daft enough to open the door, eat the keys first and then start a massive row with your other half about who is in charge. The Bobby will soon get fed up and leave. Killers, axe murderers and stellplatz killers will not be so easily deterred


Barry

You have hit on a good point - if there are two people (both drunk, cos who wants to be sober when others are drunk) who do the police charge?

Maybe that is why they do not bother us wilders.

Geoff


----------



## tulsehillboys

my idea of wild camping
You might have to zoom in a bit


----------



## jimedmeades

*Wild Camping For Me !*

We live and motorhome in Portugal so it's pretty easy wild camping as most of the Portuguese do it and the authorities (?) don't appear to be bothered either way.
Just spent 3 weeks travelling back from England and did not touch a campsite..................lovely !!!


----------



## peaky

we don't have campsites unless you go to Tenerife, wilding all the way for me unless I need to do some washing or emptying, did do campsite when hiring m/h in uk just not used to paying to stop and park up !!!


----------



## barryd

Well done jimedmeades for resurrecting this old thread from our winter of discontent which seems to be turning into a summer of discontent as its still freezing!

I can't say too much this morning as I'm on a CL and not wilding on top of the Pyrenees which is what I would rather be doing but all of you who are currently parked up on CC sites and the like are definitely wusses! 

(Is that a real word?)

Sunday morning fun. Get the popcorn!


----------



## WildThingsKev

End of the road, Keem Strand, Achill Island.

The van is the single white pixel down by the beach. 

I had to move the van twice during the night as the storm force winds gusting down through the valley were chucking us all over the place. We also didn't fancy driving back out along that road until the storm abated.

Kev


----------



## pippin

We regularly wild camp overnight in a church graveyard.

Dead quiet :lol:


----------



## Enock

My wife and I were parked up in a remote Aire last week laughing our heads off at the term "wild camping" :lol: :lol: 

I have a vision of wild camping being a one man tent, at the top of Ben Nevis.... The only supplies being what you can carry in a rucksack....

Sitting in central heated comfort, having just finished a lovely meal and a nice shower before bedtime.. Beer cooling in the fridge, TV, ipad, books to read and a massive double bed..... Somehow doesn't seem that wild :lol: :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba

tubbytuba said:


> I used to wild camp.... PROPER WILDCAMPING..... in a tent or a bivvy up in the fells, you can't call sitting in a motorhome with all the creature comforts 'wild camping'!!!!!!
> I even took Mrs Tubby backpacking (and WILDCAMPING) in the Pyrenees for our silver wedding (she's never forrgiven me).


I refer my right honourable friend to the answer I made earlier......
several months earlier :wink:


----------



## nicholsong

Enock said:


> My wife and I were parked up in a remote Aire last week laughing our heads off at the term "wild camping" :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have a vision of wild camping being a one man tent, at the top of Ben Nevis.... The only supplies being what you can carry in a rucksack....
> 
> Sitting in central heated comfort, having just finished a lovely meal and a nice shower before bedtime.. Beer cooling in the fridge, TV, ipad, books to read and a massive double bed..... Somehow doesn't seem that wild :lol: :lol:


Agree with you not 'wild' nor 'primitive'.

Maybe we need a new description - I will start the ball rolling(it has probably been rolled before) 'Freedom Living', to get away from the negative connotations of 'camping'(mud, sweat and tears)

To be serious(Mon. morning) I think the 'Freedom' lifestyle suits those of us who travel as couples, because it is easy for water/sanitation/supplies/no. of chairs/space under awning etc. I cannot imagine doing the same thing with a group/family of 4+. Their needs are different.

[Off topic] Re 'massive double bed' - how do you find sheets to fit a Kontiki? We have enough trouble with our two kingsize doubles - we only use the 'other' when 'Mother-in law' comes with us.

[On topic] I have been researching for our forthcoming Scottish trip. Consensus seems to be wilding is no problem(as I anticipated) so we are just looking forward to being 'out there'

Geoff


----------



## jimedmeades

Can't say I've ever been wild whilst camping.
I'm usually extremely happy !!!


----------



## Enock

nicholsong said:


> [Off topic] Re 'massive double bed' - how do you find sheets to fit a Kontiki? We have enough trouble with our two kingsize doubles - we only use the 'other' when 'Mother-in law' comes with us.
> 
> Geoff


Dunhelms super king just about fits.. 8)


----------



## Kaytutt

I'm a motorhoming newbie (just two weeks) so I think I'm going to be a Jessie for a while, at least until we figure out how everything works


----------



## tony50

Barryd ....What a good idea everybody "Go Wild Camping " , nobody pay for
anything , chuck your rubbish , foul water and toilet waste anywhere that suits us or expect it to be provided for nowt , get your water for nothing , next you will want free mains hookup , don't get me wrong there's nothing wrong with a little wild camping , but come on services cost someone everywhere you go , and knocking Tuggers is that necessary ? ps. wife's edit she wants to know as you don't want tuggers looking at you "Have you got something special "?

Tony A.


----------



## aldra

Tony

never chuck my rubbish, waste or toilet "anywhere"

Can more than afford to pay for a site

But

Wilding, alone in the middle of nowhere??

priceless

aldra


----------



## sunshinebus

Wild Camping and Aire's for us, to be honest though the only time we set off we head straight for Dover and spend our time away wild camping France, Spain, and Portugal we did do morocco last year and have to confess to using sites there but now we have found our feet would probably do more wild camping there too next time .......We set off for this years adventure on Wednesday


----------



## LindaandNicole

Ok, so we're two girls and have to take our security seriously. We like to wild camp, and here are some 'peace of mind' precautions we've developed to make us less nervous: 1) we put a dog bowl with water in outside the door. 2) we've downloaded a 'barking dog' app onto our phones, which we can play through a long lead (yes I know) through a speaker. It makes a VERY loud dog! We've never been bothered (after all, with the curtains closed whose to say we're not a bunch of hells angels inside) - but if we even get a tiny bit 'windy' if boys are passing outside with their drink and their noise - well a big barking dog soon encourages them elsewhere without them even knowing! Needless to say we are also 'alarmed' inside the van anyway so it would be very noisy if anyone 'dropped in' while we were sleeping. (Having ignored the prominent dog bowl that is)


----------



## barryd

Blimey! I forgot about this thread! I must have been bored last winter as well! 

I also must have been away in the summer, probably wild camping up an Alp and dumping my waste all over some little baby deers or something to let TonyA get away with this $hite!



tony50 said:


> Barryd ....What a good idea everybody "Go Wild Camping " , nobody pay for
> anything , chuck your rubbish , foul water and toilet waste anywhere that suits us or expect it to be provided for nowt , get your water for nothing , next you will want free mains hookup , don't get me wrong there's nothing wrong with a little wild camping , but come on services cost someone everywhere you go , and knocking Tuggers is that necessary ? ps. wife's edit she wants to know as you don't want tuggers looking at you "Have you got something special "?
> 
> Tony A.


Just so everyone is clear. The original post was a JOKE. *

* Or was it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Since starting this MH lark we have stayed only on one site for one night (Sligachan) and it was in the off season so closed.

As for chucking our wasted whatever anywhere, does anyone seriously believe any other member would do that, and if it was anything like a regular occurrence that we would get away with it for very long.

I think perhaps that some people should get off their drives more and see how tidy us "wild campers" leave a place once we head off, to avoid this stupid vision of us by little people with little or no brain cells, I don't suppose that it occurs to them that we may have just arrived at a nice view point where there was already a lot of rubbish, probably from people in there precious cars which must remain crap free, we (and I've seen others) often fill up a bin bag of other peoples rubbish, but we don't do it as soon as we get there as we would have nowhere to put it whilst using the hab area so we wait til we leave.

Maybe some of the wild camping whingers would like to take their junk home too, as we are getting a little tired of it.

Making assumptions not based on what you see people do is a stupid thing to do, to then further assume everyone does the same is even more stupid, to assume I do it is beyond stupid and borders on dangerous if you say it to my face, but that's the beauty of a forum, you can make statements knowing you will never ever have to back them up in person, whereas I'd be happy to oblige anyone making personal accusations on what I do or don't do.


----------



## Kaytutt

Ooof!  

By the way, 5 months later I'm still a Jessie :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Kaytutt said:


> Ooof!
> 
> By the way, 5 months later I'm still a Jessie :lol:


It's not for everyone, maybe you could try it if you knew someone else who did it and went together for a night or two, build up to it.

We started doing it because that's how we camped in a tent, so it was natural for us, we do very occasionally feel a bit vulnerable, but if so we just go somewhere else, only once has anyone bothered us, and they shot off before I got to the door.


----------



## Kaytutt

Other than a short trip to Somerset we've not ventured outside Wales yet and each time we've considered wilding I get the heeby jeebys and we head for a campsite or Britstop instead.

France is in the plan for this year so maybe by then I'll grow some :lol:


----------



## barryd

Kaytutt said:


> Other than a short trip to Somerset we've not ventured outside Wales yet and each time we've considered wilding I get the heeby jeebys and we head for a campsite or Britstop instead.
> 
> France is in the plan for this year so maybe by then I'll grow some :lol:


You will find France a lot easier and it just feels safer as well. Do some Aires then try a bit of wilding. I like wilding in the Alps the best in France. Some great places.


----------



## tony50

barryd said:


> Blimey! I forgot about this thread! I must have been bored last winter as well!
> 
> I also must have been away in the summer, probably wild camping up an Alp and dumping my waste all over some little baby deers or something to let TonyA get away with this $hite!
> 
> 
> 
> tony50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barryd ....What a good idea everybody "Go Wild Camping " , nobody pay for
> anything , chuck your rubbish , foul water and toilet waste anywhere that suits us or expect it to be provided for nowt , get your water for nothing , next you will want free mains hookup , don't get me wrong there's nothing wrong with a little wild camping , but come on services cost someone everywhere you go , and knocking Tuggers is that necessary ? ps. wife's edit she wants to know as you don't want tuggers looking at you "Have you got something special "?
> 
> Tony A.
> 
> 
> 
> Just so everyone is clear. The original post was a JOKE. *
> 
> O Dear ,you know what they say "If the Cap fits"
> 
> Tony A .
> 
> * Or was it.
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

:roll:


----------



## 4maddogs

LOL!!

Actually the idea about the barking dog app (for times when I do not have one of my dogs with me....and if I do a spaniel is not much use!) is a really good one as I am usually alone when wilding.

I find little pleasure in camping in a layby in busy England, but wildcamp on Mull regularly. I stop for overnight convenience when traveling in England, but tend to enjoy an evening meal and a book/TV so prefer to find a quiet, scenic spot where I will not worry about being disturbed...Hmm joke at my expense in there somewhere!


----------



## DrRoger

Kaytutt said:


> Other than a short trip to Somerset we've not ventured outside Wales yet and each time we've considered wilding I get the heeby jeebys and we head for a campsite or Britstop instead.
> 
> France is in the plan for this year so maybe by then I'll grow some :lol:


As fellow wimp, in France, it's worth joining France Passion-few or no facilities & you have to be self-contained-I believe Brit-Stops uses the same idea in UK.

Also, we've met some amazing people on sites in France-so it's been a great laugh. On Isle de Noirmoutie (http://www.domaine-les-moulins.com/en/pitch-camping-noirmoutier) we had a 'spirit-tasting' session with some fishermen who gave us a bucket of shell-fishy things that were boiled up with wine & cream-delicious! A crowd of us gathered round my lap-top (Apple of course) to see England get knocked out of the World Cup-not so good, but a laugh.

I guess with wilding the problem is imagining & most of us tend to imagine the worst until, of course, we try it & find it's great. So maybe...?


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

We have wild camped just about all the way through this 12 month trip, or anywhere we do not have to pay in free Aires or Sostas, so far in 18 countries without any trouble or problems apart from being moved on 5 times in various countries by the rozzers, the best being Spain wild camping down a dirt road in a National Park well tucked in out of the way among the trees totally out of sight. Till along comes a ranger.

So we buggered off 30 miles down the road to Gibraltar, stayed one night on a car park tucked in out of the way, untill I found a spot on the same car park for a second night that had a better view, but it attracted another motor home that came and parked end on to me, so this attracted the rozzers again, who invited us to bugger of in a nice polite British accent.

A record chucked out of two countries in two countries in two days. :lol: :lol: :lol: It's all part of the fun, we are no wimps, were well ard!.

ray


----------



## hblewett

We wild a lot more than anything else. On our last trip - 3 months to Nordkapp and back via the Baltic Countries - we did stay in 3 campsites to get the washing done.

Never had any bother and only moved on once - by copper in Netherlands where about 15 vans had collected to watch the flower parade next day. Well we were'nt supposed to be there and someone had complained - copper was very polite and would obviously rather not have been disturbed. He did recommend a nice spot just outside the town boundary, so we still widcamped in a country where i's mostly not allowed


----------



## jimedmeades

We always wild camp in Portugal. It's the norm here. Very few Portuguese go on campsites when they can just about stop anywhere apart from on the Algarve coast in the summer months. We are on the Algarve at the moment having spent New Years Eve in Albufeira. Now in Vila Real de San Antonio.
Never used a campsite in Portugal. My missus (who is Portuguese) makes a point of asking the local coppers where is a nice quiet place to stop and they have never sent us to a campsite yet ! Once they let us overnight in the police station car park and there was a campsite just down the road !


----------

